# المشاركة الثانية /عملية حقن البلاستيك (يوجد شرح ومقطع فيديو)



## حمد المبارك (8 يناير 2010)

injection molding ‎القولبة (التشكيل) بالحقن‎ :
تعتبر هذه الطريقة من أهم الطرق الأكثر استعمالا في الصناعات البلاستيكية حيث تمكنا من الحصول على قطع ‏ذات أبعاد دقيقة وأشكال معقدة نسبيا وتستخدم بشكل أساسي لتشكيل البلاستيك الحراري وبشكل ثانوي لتشكيل بعض ‏مواد البلاستيك المتصلب حراريا. ‏

-طريقة التشكيل بالحقن INJECTION MOULDING:
تعتبر من أسرع طرق القولبة وأكثرها إنتاجا ومن مميزاتها الحصول على قطع ذات أبعاد دقيقة وأشكال معقدة. 
أنواع مكائن الحقن:
 1-مكائن تستخدم لولب أو مكبس عادي 2-مكائن تستخدم لولب حلزوني وهو الأكثر انتشارا ويتميز( بسرعة المشوار ،سهولة امتزاج اللدائن ،انخفاض درجة الانصهار).

أجزاء ماكينة الحقن:
1 -قمع التغذية(قادوس) 2-اسطوانة التسخين 3-كباس الحقن . 4-القالب (وحدة فتح وإغلاق نصفي القالب ويتكون من فك ثابت وفك متحرك هيدروليكيا يوضع عليهما نصفي القالب). 5- فوهة الحقن وهي فوهة من الصلب المصلد تستخدم في نقل المصهور اللدائنى الخارج من إسطوانة الحقن إلى قالب التشكيل .
أجزاء قالب الحقن البسيط:
 1- قناة الحقن (الصب)2-مجاري الصب 3- تجويف القالب (طبعة القالب) 
4-مسامير لتخليص المنتج (أصابع قذف) 5-ماء للتبريد 6-دسار (بنوز لإحكام تطابق نصفي القالب معا عن الغلق ).
- دورة القولبة بالحقن:
1-زمن الحقن 2- زمن التبريد 3- زمن اللفظ ( زمن فتح القالب وزمن لفظ القطعة وزمن إغلاق القالب)
خطوات عملية الحقن:
1- وضع الحبيبات البلاستيكية في قمع التغذية .
2- تسخين البلاستيك وتحويلة إلى حالة السيولة.
3-دفع البلاستيك بواسطة اللولب (الكباس) على فوهة الحقن.
عملية دوران اللولب تساعد في عملية خلط البلاستيك ودفعه وهو في حالة عجينية)
4- حقن البلاستيك في القالب والتبريد(وجود التبريد يسبب انكماش للمنتج وبالتالي يصغر حجمه ويسهل لفظه).
5- فتح القالب وإخراج المنتج (لفظ المنتج خارج القالب) 
6- قص فتحة الصب والزوائد.
بعض المنتجات: الكثير من الأواني المنزلية، الصناديق، الشبوك ألعاب الأطفال العديد من الكراسي وغيرها. 


‏ 

‏-وأرجو أن يفيدنا أحد الأخوان عن أفضل طريقة لرفع ملفات الفيديو ذات الحجم الكبير (مدتها دقيقة وأكثر)‏وأفضل صيغة للرفع وأفضل موقع للرفع حتى نستطيع بأن نستفيد ونفيد ويتم تثبيت موضوع رفع الملفات في الموقع .‏
وللجميع التحية،،،،،،،،،،

حاولت ان ارفع ملف لعملية الحقن ولكن يوجد شرط بان يكون لدية 100 مشاركة
وارجو التكرم من الاخوة القائمين على الموقع النظر في هذا الشرط حتى نقدر نفيد الآخرين ونستفيد منهم .
وبارك الله في الجميع والشكر الجزيل للقائمين على هذا الموقع ومزيدا من التطور والتقدم لهذا الموقع .
-


----------



## quietness (8 يناير 2010)

*مشكور اخي على المعلومات المفيده وبصراحه لدي استفسارات عده عن موضوع الحقن لأن ان شاء الله في نيتي ان اقوم بعمل هذا المشروع لحقن منتج بلاستيكي 
فلو اخبرتني بأنواع المكن وأحجامه ولو لديك اسعار تكون مشكور
وبالنسبة لملفات الفيديو التي لديك فلو كانت لها وصلات يوتيوب مثلا أو خلافه تستطيع ان تضعها هنا 
وإلم فتستطيع ان ترفعها على اليوتيوب ثم تضع وصلاتها هنا
هذا ما لدي فأنا قليل الخبره جدا*


----------



## مؤيد الشريف (8 يناير 2010)

تقبل مروري


----------



## هوبي العراقي (10 أكتوبر 2010)

هل ان عملية حقن الالمنيوم هي نفس عملية حقن الابلاستك يرجى ارسال مخطط لماكنة حقن الالمنيوم ونمذج لاحد القوالب مع التقدير


----------



## korzaty (24 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مصطفى اللبني (1 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومات


----------



## محمد ابراهيم رمضان (7 يناير 2012)

*مشكور حداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## محمد بكر كرمانى (23 مارس 2012)

اريد كتب بى دى اف عن ماكينات حقن البلاستيك ارجو الافاده


----------



## حمد الفايز (28 مارس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## en.tarik (19 أبريل 2012)

طيب وين مقطع الفيديو


----------



## حمد المبارك (8 يونيو 2012)

اعتذر للجميع عن التقصير وذلك لإنشغالي بالعمل والأسرة 
و النسيان ايضا أحد الأسباب ،،،،،،،

وهذه بعض مقاطع الفيديو والتى توضح عملية حقن البلاستيك /


----------



## حمد المبارك (8 يونيو 2012)




----------



## حمد المبارك (8 يونيو 2012)




----------



## حمد المبارك (8 يونيو 2012)




----------



## حمد المبارك (8 يونيو 2012)

المقاطع التي فيها موسيقى أرجو إغلاق الصوت 
وأرجو الفائدة للجميع ،،،،،،،،،،،

وأكثروا من الدعاء لمصر بأن تعود كما نحب ونتمنى 
وان يعود الاستقرار والتطور وان تعود أفضل وأفضل يارب ،،،،


----------



## حمد المبارك (9 يونيو 2012)




----------



## حمد المبارك (9 يونيو 2012)




----------



## waleed_aid (27 يناير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## محمد ابراهيم رمضان (7 مارس 2013)

يا جماعه بعد اذن حضراتكم كيفية حل مشاكل المنتج فى الحقن ومشاكل الماكينه وبالتوضيح جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد ابراهيم رمضان (2 مايو 2013)

يا جماعه مستوى احسن عن ماكينات حقن البلاستيك 
وعشان اشترى اى ماكينه حقن تكون اى مواصفاتها
والعلاقه بين الماكينه والاسطمبه


----------

